# Mexican Tele on Facebook - $500 Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Fender telecaster for sale - Guitars & Basses - Ottawa, Ontario | Facebook Marketplace







m.facebook.com


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Is that a deal nowadays on a Mexican Tele with a big chip?

I had a mint 2016 Tele that I bought new. Took about a week for me to sell it for $480 last year.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sillyak said:


> Is that a deal nowadays on a Mexican Tele with a big chip?
> 
> I had a mint 2016 Tele that I bought new. Took about a week for me to sell it for $480 last year.


Surprisingly, yes.

“Last year” prices don’t mean anything anymore. If I had a bunch of stuff back that I sold last year, I could quickly sell it now for way more than what I eventually got for it.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

would be interesting to graph online classified numbers on guitars against public health orders
as covid cases rise and public health clamps down kijiji cranks up
i don't think on really high end instruments so much. mexican strats and teles and higher end epiphones and some mid priced acoustics
i don't know about where you are but around here same was true for canoes bikes quads and dirtbikes this summer and i expect sleds and skiis this winter
j


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Plus all the covid cash floating around.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> would be interesting to graph online classified numbers...


You can do this on the Reverb price guide. And you definitely DO see the graph curve up significantly since around April.

Also, the prices of new Fender and Gibson guitars have had an effect on used prices. I know that for a long time, a New Mexican Fender would run in the $700 range. We got used to seeing used ones for $400 and change. Well, a new Tacocaster will run you a minimum of $1100 with tax. And that’s for the most basic model. They only go up from there. You ain’t gettin’ one of _those_ for 4 bills.


----------



## Erick1987 (Feb 16, 2017)

Daaaang i wish i lived near there


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> You can do this on the Reverb price guide. And you definitely DO see the graph curve up significantly since around April.
> 
> Also, the prices of new Fender and Gibson guitars have had an effect on used prices. I know that for a long time, a New Mexican Fender would run in the $700 range. We got used to seeing used ones for $400 and change. Well, a new Tacocaster will run you a minimum of $1100 with tax. And that’s for the most basic model. They only go up from there. You ain’t gettin’ one of _those_ for 4 bills.



They sure have gone up in price.

Although just last month I bought a mint
Fender MiM Blacktop strat for $450 including a hard shell case.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

sillyak said:


> They sure have gone up in price.
> 
> Although just last month I bought a mint
> Fender MiM Blacktop strat for $450 including a hard shell case.
> ...


There's one of those here in Ottawa for $550, and that's a good price. $450 was excellent.

As for new guitars going up....a gloss finish all mahogany Les Paul Studio is now $2k new... to think that for years they were $999 or a few hundred less on sale.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah not only have the manufacturers increased price, but it seemed from when the dollar dropped in 2014 to about 2018 L&M ate some of the exchange. e.g: a 2016 LP Trad retailed for $2300 USD and was $2700 here. Now a LP Standard is $2500 USD and in Canada it's $3700.

Another frustration is that dealers in the US haggle and L&M doesn't budge.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Another frustration is that dealers in the US haggle and L&M doesn't budge. [/QUOTE said:


> Which is why I bought three different 900 series Taylors elsewhere this spring (a 910, 912 and 914) Two from a small Canadian store and one from a US dealer. I got that same response from L&M and another Taylor dealer here in Ottawa


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I remember around the late 2000s, a Gibson V or Explorer was around $1499 new and used ones were well under a grand. I sold my antique white V for $800. I was at L&M on Thursday and saw a 2020 Antique White 70s V on the wall and thought “hmm, I miss my old V...”. Then I saw the $2649 price tag.

If I were selling mine now, I’d be asking $1600. Would I get it? Probably not because $1000-and-under used ones are still fresh in everyone’s memories, but eventually, that’ll be the norm.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It would be interesting to graph the preceived increase in prices. I think it’s stronger in certain segments. The sub $1000 guitars have certainly gone up, but I’m not sure it has (as much) in the next step up. For example, LP studios have gone up, but there’s still good deals on LP Traditionals.
I’m not as much of a fender guy but have american standards gone up as much as MIM, road worn, highway 1 etc?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Plus all the covid cash floating around.


At least we can wash our plastic funny money.


----------

